# Bramble & Blossom



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Everyone meet Bramble and Blossom. 12 weeks old. Love them to pieces already :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

